# size of baby at 20 week scan



## twinx (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi,
sorry to post another question......had app at impact clinic today (leicestershires way of monitoring ICSI/IVF and multible pregs) and consultant beside not listening to me about pain ive been getting....told us that baby was big and he was organising scan for 4 weeks time as well as bringing GTT test forward to 23 weeks ish. 
he said was nothing to worry about - but of course I am.
looked through my maternity notes and he has obvisouly got size details from 20 week scan  which does show baby abdominal measurement on the top centile. I have googled measurements and baby is top of the range but not out of it. dont get me wrong I am happy to have extra scan but now worried something is wrong.

head circ - 184mm
nucal fold thickness - 3.9
TCD - 21.5

abdominal circ - 164mm
femur lengh - 33.3
est fetal weight 14ozs

so its the abdominal circ I presume consultant concerned about.

do I need to panic? surely if there was something wrong actually in belly the sonographer would have mentioned it or refrered me there and then to someone. also on the scan day baby was very hard to measure he was in a ball, then upside down and then on tummy. 
his kidney was app more full of fluid than theyd like and re booked me for scan at 32 weeks

Thank you for reading

xx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Twinx

I wouldnt be worried, I dont know as a midwife what they measurements should be as that is information that the sonographers give to us or the doctors. 

As you say the measurements are at the top of the normal i wouldnt be worried. Some babies have to be at the top. If there was a real concern then they wouldnt have left you 4 weeks. Like you say if there was something out of the ordinary I would have expected them to have hioghlighted to you and on the scan report. 

If it makes you feel any better my measurements were not far off yours and my scan was at 21wks. So wouldnt worry.

Its not unusual to have a GTT that early mine was at 24wks. Just be prepared they then may want to repeat it later in pregnancy. 

Hope that reassures you.

kaz xxx


----------



## twinx (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks Kaz

that makes me feel a little better yes
im sure its nothing and as DH keeps telling me surely a diff sonograher even on same day wouldnt get exact same measurment etc so its a little subjective.
I feel better that they are not rushing to re check meaning it cant be that serious.

thanks again

x


----------

